# Help!



## manning33 (Feb 24, 2013)

hello,i'm kind of new to keeping piranha, I have some ordered but I would like to know how long after I put my piranhas in my tank do I wait for feeding it, thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

If the tank is cycled and the water parameters are fine... you can start feeding right away.

I typically wait 12 hours with the lights off to let the settle in and get used to their new home.

What size tank and what did you order?


----------

